

Ask HN: How to do freelance development from India? - 42_huh

As a developer in India, Undergraduate with around a few years of working in C for a large multinational company(translate: less of development and more of sustenance and debugging) and no other development experience, the realization that people on the internet are REALLY GOOD at what they do, a desire to be the same and a will to see it through.<p>How the heck do people get started?!!! How do I start?!! What are the skills in demand that I should aim to build? Basically,how to be a better developer??
======
kellros
I won't speak harshly of C or C++.

In my opinion you need to specialize in either java or .net to make a career
of it.

On the topic of programming languages, general knowledge asserts that a
programmer should at least be able to program in each of the following 'types'
of programming languages:

 _Procedural - C/Go etc.

_ Object-oriented - C#/Java etc.

 _Dynamic - Python/Ruby/Groovy etc.

_ Functional - F#/R/Haskell etc.

A lot of languages cross boundaries (ex. php is procedural and object-
oriented) - some programming languages can be all of the above-mentioned tyes.

The real 'trick' to get started is to specialise in development frameworks.
It's all about rapid application development nowadays.

There are a ton of frameworks available for traditional desktop and web
development, including: WinForms, WCF, WPF, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, Django,
Rails, Grails and a ton more of opensource frameworks.

